

Was P!=NP proof author treated unfairly?  (See blog post comments.) - amichail
https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=3722233&postID=1413057789958410708

======
tzs
_"There are two camps in our community on Deolalikar's paper. Those of us who
saw Deolalikar's paper as just another in a long series of bad attempts at P v
NP and wondering what all the fuss was about. And those who thought Deolalikar
hit upon a new proof paradigm and despite the numerous problems, big and
small, with the paper still hold hope something important will come out of
it."_

It's interesting that the first group, the one that pretty much just glanced
at the paper and dismissed it as obviously flawed (the blogger falls into that
group), mostly consisted of people who are not big names in the field.

They should probably take a step back and try to figure out why their betters
thought it was worth taking a serious look at the paper.

